# *увлечась



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> Передовые круги еврейской интеллигенции… проявляли индифферентное отношение к культурным задачам энциклопедии», увлечась борьбой за внешнее еврейское равноправие


Do you agree that увлечась is a non-standard form of увлёкшись? or of увлекаясь?  увлекавшись?


----------



## nizzebro

Yes, true.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Do you agree that увлечась is a non-standard form of увлёкшись?


Чаще всего это поэтическая форма.


----------



## Maroseika

Ни в словарях, ни в Национальном корпусе русского языка, ни на ngram такой формы нет, она ошибочна, хотя и встречается в небольшом числе современных текстов, не знавших редактора. Трудно сказать почему она может не восприниматься носителями языка как неправильная, в отличие, например, от *испечась (< испечься < испекаться), которая почти не встречается.


----------



## Rosett

Это говорит только о том, что в словарях бывают упущения, которые требуют доработки словарей.
_Увлечась_ - старинная, тем не менее, законная лексическая форма, понятная любому носителю.
«В 1834 году Суханов обратился к императору Николаю I за материальной помощью: «Ванна из цельного отруба огромной величины гранита... заслужила одобрение лучших знатоков в сем деле, и я радостно наслаждаюсь лестными отзывами, хотя понес в сей работе действительного убытка не менее семи тысяч рублей, ибо, _*увлечась*_, оную сделал по контракту только за шестнадцать тысяч рублей». Ответа не последовало.

Обратите внимание на слово «_увлечась_». Это так по-русски. Русский человек, «_увлечась_», забывает о деньгах, о выгоде, о здоровье и славе. «Увлечась», он вкладывает душу в любимое детище. Суханов, «_увлечась_», забыл о подрядах, ничем, кроме ванны, семь лет не занимался, помощи от царей не получил — и разорился. Умер великий мастер в нищете.»


----------



## Maroseika

Боюсь, что не вижу в этой форме чего-то более русского, чем в "увлекшись". Понятность формы не делает ее нормативной, а частота и специфика употребления  говорят сами за себя.


----------



## nizzebro

Maroseika said:


> Трудно сказать почему она может не восприниматься носителями языка как неправильная, в отличие, например, от *испечась (< испечься < испекаться), которая почти не встречается.


Возможно, одним из факторов является то, что "испечься", хоть синтаксически и не пассивно, но сам смысл предполагает неодущевлённый объект действия; а увлечься - о живом акторе, где предмет увлечения является скорее средством, чем действующей силой, потому глагол попадает в ассоциативную обойму "влача", "стучась" и.т.п.


----------



## Maroseika

Да, образование формы по аналогии вполне возможно.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> ассоциативную обойму "влача", "стучась" и.т.п.


_Влачась_, несомненно, законное русское слово. 
_«__Влачась_ в бездействии ленивом
Навстречу осени своей, 
Нам с каждым молодым порывом, 
Что день, встречаться веселей.»
А.Фет (1857)


----------



## ahvalj

_Влачась_ — правильная форма, деепричастие настоящего времени от глагола несовершенного вида: _влачиться — влачусь — влачась_. _Увлечась_ грамматически вообще невозможно: _увлечься — увлекусь_ (не _**увлечусь) — **увлечась_. Деепричастия прошедшего времени образуются от глаголов совершенного вида при помощи суффикса _-(в)ши/-вшись._ У глаголов с основой на согласный такие деепричастия могут восприниматься устаревшими (_пришедши, уведши, занесши_), и тогда, в порядке замещения, язык образует деепричастия с суффиксом настоящего времени в значении прошедшего (_придя, уведя, занеся_). Поскольку сочетания _кя, гя, хя_ в русском невозможны, от глаголов на _к, г, х _такие деепричастия не образуются — существуют только правильные формы вроде _испёкши, увлёкшись, превозмогши, высохши._

Наши нынешние деепричастия на _-я_ имеют псковско-новгородское происхождение. В обычном древнерусском им соответствовало _-а,_ а в старославянском _-ы_ (_ведѧ — веда — веды_). Возникли они, по-видимому, вследствие северо-западного развития _*-a(C)s_ и _*-ā(C)s_ в передние гласные против средне-заднерядного развития на остальной славянской территории — в частности, _*wedants_ дало _*wedǝN_ и далее _*wedę>vedä_ во Пскове-Новгороде, но _vedy_ в старославянском (южное древнерусское _veda_ происходит от другой формы, с рано утраченным носовым). Поскольку это псковско-новгородское _-ѧ>-я_ возникло позднее первой палатализации, новообразовавшиеся _-кя, -гя_ и _-хя_ сохранялись без изменений (они засвидетельствованы в берестяных грамотах). На остальной древнерусской территории, где подобного развития не было, эти сочетания отсутствовали (кроме единичных заимствований), поэтому, когда северо-западное _ведя_ заместило южное _веда,_ такого же замещения _мога_ на _могя_ как правило не происходило, и стандартный русский остался вообще без деепричастий настоящего времени от основ на велярные (одно время использовались прежние формы женского рода на _-учи: пекучи, могучи_, но они почти исчезли).​​P. S. В русском языке есть несколько грамматических дублетов, восходящих к прежним формам разных родов от склонения основ на согласные. Так, _новей_ — бывшая форма мужского рода, _новее_ — среднего. _Играя_ — мужского и среднего, _играючи_ — женского. _Подумав_ — мужского и среднего, _подумавши_ — женского. У деепричастий прошедшего времени существуют совсем уже устаревшая прежняя форма мужского и среднего родов _пришед_ и устаревающая прежняя форма женского рода _пришедши_.​


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> _Увлечась_ грамматически вообще невозможно: _увлечься — увлекусь_ (не _**увлечусь) — **увлечась_.


Как же быть в таком случае с упомянутым выше _испечась_, которое как будто не может быть в настоящем времени из-за перфективной основы?


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Как же быть в таком случае с упомянутым выше _испечась_, которое как будто не может быть в настоящем времени из-за перфективной основы?


Так же — по дурацким психологическим причинам правильная форма _испёкшись_ ослабевает, её употребление становится всё менее автоматическим, и говорящие начинают нащупывать ей замену, но, поскольку они понятия не имеют об этимологии и прочих подобных вещах, создаются такие вот корявые формы. Так, собственно, языки и эволюционируют… По-хорошему, этими делами (поддержанием уверенности говорящих в правильности употребления существующих форм и подысканием корректных замен в случае неизбежности устаревания) должны заниматься школа и Академия русского языка (или как она у нас с революции называется), но Вы же сами знаете, что и те, и другие заняты какой-то лабудой… Они даже склонение топонимов среднего рода спасти не попытались, пока это было возможно, хотя, казалось бы, большеее преступление против русской грамматики найти сложно.


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> Поскольку сочетания _кя, гя, хя_ в русском невозможны, от глаголов на _к, г, х _такие деепричастия не образуются — существуют только правильные формы вроде _испёкши, увлёкшись, превозмогши, высохши._
> 
> Наши нынешние деепричастия на _-я_ имеют псковско-новгородское происхождение. В обычном древнерусском им соответствовало _-а,_ а в старославянском _-ы_ (_ведѧ — веда — веды_). Возникли они, по-видимому, вследствие северо-западного развития _*-a(C)s_ и _*-ā(C)s_ в передние гласные против средне-заднерядного развития на остальной славянской территории — в частности, _*wedants_ дало _*wedǝN_ и далее _*wedę>vedä_ во Пскове-Новгороде, но _vedy_ в старославянском (южное древнерусское _veda_ происходит от другой формы, с рано утраченным носовым). Поскольку это псковско-новгородское _-ѧ>-я_ возникло позднее первой палатализации, новообразовавшиеся _-кя, -гя_ и _-хя_ сохранялись без изменений (они засвидетельствованы в берестяных грамотах). На остальной древнерусской территории, где подобного развития не было, эти сочетания отсутствовали (кроме единичных заимствований), поэтому, когда северо-западное _ведя_ заместило южное _веда,_ такого же замещения _мога_ на _могя_ как правило не происходило, и стандартный русский остался вообще без деепричастий настоящего времени от основ на велярные.


А что мешается «неудобным» -кя/-ля преобразоваться законным образом в -ча/жа/ха? Например, _стук(нуть)_ образует деепричастие _стуча, испекать - испеча._ Такие преобразования встречаются в древнерусском языке сплошь и рядом.

«одно время использовались прежние формы женского рода на -учи: пекучи, могучи, но они почти исчезли»
Даже если и исчезали они массово, то осталось их немало, например: _припеваючи, крадучись. _


----------



## nizzebro

ahvalj said:


> к же — по дурацким психологическим причинам правильная форма _испёкшись_ ослабевает, её употребление становится всё менее автоматическим, и говорящие начинают нащупывать ей замену,


Я, честно говоря, не пойму, в каком контексте эта форма нужна и кто эти говорящие, которые подбирают ей замену.


----------



## ahvalj

nizzebro said:


> Я, честно говоря, не пойму, в каком контексте эта форма нужна и кто эти говорящие, которые подбирают ей замену.


Очевидно, люди, изобретшие форму _испечась _(смотрите выше), нуждались в такой замене. Дело ведь в общем подходе — как образовывать деепричастия прошедшего времени от основ на велярный: _-кши, -гши, -хши _народонаселение уже затрудняется использовать, _-кя, -гя, -хя_ звучат пока диковато, вот мутагенез и работает.



Rosett said:


> А что мешается «неудобным» -кя/-ля преобразоваться законным образом в -ча/жа/ха? Например, _стук(нуть)_ образует деепричастие _стуча, испекать - испеча._ Такие преобразования встречаются в древнерусском языке сплошь и рядом.


Это преобразование перестало происходить ещё ко времени латинских и германских заимствований начала нашей эры: слова, пришедшие в славянские языки в эти века, подвергались уже второй палатализации с переходом _к_ в _ц_ (отсюда _цьсар҄ь>царь_ итп.). Единственная известная мне группа поздних заимствований, где переход _к>ч_ имел место, это христианские имена (_Чурило, Чурик, Ничипор, Чичерин_), но я не знаю, где именно такое изменение осуществлялось — быть может, ещё у византийских славян (сравните сербохорватское _анђео_ «ангел»). В украинском есть ещё и соотношение _Лука_ — _Луценко_ по второй палатализации.

_Стуча_ — деепричастие от _стучать — стучу;_ от _стукнуть_ такое деепричастие не образуется, поскольку это — глагол совершенного вида. У глаголов несовершенного вида на _-нуть_ его, впрочем, тоже нет: _сохнуть — сохну — *сохня._ Когда-то говорили _сохнучи,_ но, увы, всё в прошлом…

Ваши примеры иллюстрируют то, как говорящие на любом языке образуют новые формы вместо тех, правила образования которых забываются (или, точнее, не вполне усваиваются, поскольку это всё связано со сменой поколений). Моё возражение касается как раз того, что эти нововведения нарушают прежние соотношения. В русском языке глагол в общем-то достаточно дисциплинирован (если не считать странностей видообразования и психологических ограничений в образовании некоторых форм — например, ничто не мешает говорить _несомый,_ но так больше не говорят: просто прошла мода), а примеры вроде солженицынских и ваших этот порядок нарушают — в будущем это грозит тем, что публика начнёт ещё менее уверенно образовывать разные формы, что приведёт нашу и без того неприлично убогую глагольную систему к ещё большему обеднению.



Rosett said:


> «одно время использовались прежние формы женского рода на -учи: пекучи, могучи, но они почти исчезли»
> Даже если и исчезали они массово, то осталось их немало, например: _припеваючи, крадучись. _


Они обычно в современном языке считаются наречиями. Я думаю, их наберётся не более двадцати, причём используются они в основном в этнографическом контексте. Я, собственно, писал конкретно о деепричастиях от основ на велярный — в современном литературном языке в нейтральном стиле они, можно сказать, не употребимы, отсюда и тема треда.


----------



## nizzebro

ahvalj said:


> Очевидно, люди, изобретшие форму _испечась _(смотрите выше), нуждались в такой замене.


Я посмотрел выше, но вижу в этой ветке только:


Maroseika said:


> в отличие, например, от *испечась (< испечься < испекаться), которая почти не встречается.



В корпус не хочу лезть - вне зависимости от того, что я там найду, прагматически такая форма не оправдана.
Да и в целом деепричастия, как таковые, не востребованы в живой речи (за исключением, может быть, того, что народ явно хотел косвенно реализовать функцию перфекта через -вши, для передачи текущего состояния именно субъекта, но как-то у него это не вышло). Так что это проблема скорее пишущих, чем говорящих.


----------



## ahvalj

nizzebro said:


> Я посмотрел выше, но вижу в этой ветке только:
> 
> 
> В корпус не хочу лезть - вне зависимости от того, что я там найду, прагматически такая форма не оправдана.
> Да и в целом деепричастия, как таковые, не востребованы в живой речи (за исключением, может быть, того, что народ явно хотел косвенно реализовать функцию перфекта через -вши, для передачи текущего состояния именно субъекта, но как-то у него это не вышло). Так что это проблема скорее пишущих, чем говорящих.


Все подобные обсуждения раньше или позже упираются в принцип «мне не жмёт цепь, на которой я сижу».

Есть поднятие парадигмы. От глагола _трансглюкировать_ можно образовать все четыре причастия: _трансглюкирующий, трансглюкировавший, трансглюкируемый_ и _трансглюкированный_. И оба деепричастия: _трансглюкируя_ и _трансглюкировав(ши)._ Они могут ни разу в жизни не понадобиться. Но если вдруг потребуются — вот они под рукой, без морфологических или стилистических обременений.

Так же работает открытое словообразование в некоторых языках. Например, в эстонском или латышском от любого почти глагола можно образовать существительное, обозначающее действующее лицо: там, где по-русски приходится использовать действительное причастие настоящего времени (_трансглюкирующий_) в значении существительного, в этих языках есть отдельное слово (_трансглюкирователь_). Опять-таки: там есть простое правило его образования и почти нет ограничений, поэтому при необходимости ничто не препятствует его образованию использованию, даже раз в жизни. Это и называется гибкостью и богатством языка. Можно от него бежать. А можно его пестовать.


----------



## nizzebro

ahvalj said:


> Это и называется гибкостью и богатством языка. Можно от него бежать. А можно его пестовать.


Я согласен. Но только ядро языка - это конечное множество, где, если один из двух связанных параметров расширяется, то другой сужается. Т.е. имея богатую морфологию, имеем проблемы с образованием форм вплоть до неустранимых (когда каждый вариант или неудобопроизносим, или вносит двусмысленность), и пусть они лучше будут в малоупотребимых формах. Это я про ядро, про основную часть лексики;  _трансглюкировать_ уже использует паттерн -ировать, который есть "встроенное средство", облегчающее адаптацию соответствующих заимствованных терминов (где корни также заимствованы из языков с продуктивностью форм), подобно тому, как числительные или имена хим.веществ - это отдельный встроенный суб-синтаксис.


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> Очевидно, люди, изобретшие форму _испечась _(смотрите выше), нуждались в такой замене. Дело ведь в общем подходе — как образовывать деепричастия прошедшего времени от основ на велярный: _-кши, -гши, -хши _народонаселение уже затрудняется использовать, _-кя, -гя, -хя_ звучат пока диковато, вот мутагенез и работает.


Мне представляется, что как раз в таких случаях имел место вполне естественный процесс, который обошёлся без изобретателей. По мере отпадения личных окончаний основа древнего имперфекта никуда не исчезла, а стала как раз этими самыми деепричастиями, перенявшими (и целиком сохранившими до нашего времени) одну из его прежних функций, а именно, для выражения действия, на фоне которого происходит другое, основное действие. При этом сохранилась логическая связь предиката (которым был глагол в имперфекте) с субъектом, которая регламентирует использование деепричастий в современном языке («Подъезжая к сией станции, …»), выявляя тем самым косноязычных носителей, игнорирующих эту связь.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Мне представляется, что как раз в таких случаях имел место вполне естественный процесс, который обошёлся без изобретателей. По мере отпадения личных окончаний основа древнего имперфекта никуда не исчезла, а стала как раз этими самыми деепричастиями, перенявшими (и целиком сохранившими до нашего времени) одну из его прежних функций, а именно, для выражения действия, на фоне которого происходит другое, основное действие. При этом сохранилась логическая связь предиката (которым был глагол в имперфекте) с субъектом, которая регламентирует использование деепричастий в современном языке («Подъезжая к сией станции, …»), выявляя тем самым косноязычных носителей, игнорирующих эту связь.


Я, честно говоря, не усматриваю никакой связи деепричастий с имперфектом и не видел в литературе примеров отпадения личных окончаний. Оно в русском вообще не имело места: все окончания, существовавшие тысячу лет назад у предшественников нынешних глагольных форм, сохранились до сих пор, с теми или иными фонетическими изменениями. Имперфект же просто вышел из употребления. _Печаше_ «ты, он пёк» не сократилось в _*печа, _а _играше_ не преобразовалось в _играя. Подъезжая_ просто продолжает соответствующую древнерусскую форму действительного причастия настоящего времени (_подъѣзжаꙗ, подъѣзжаюци _(Новгород) _/ подъѣзжаючи _(Киев) — простые формы соответственно мужского+среднего и женского родов). Связь с причастиями прозрачна и в прочих славянских языках.

Происхождение деепричастий хорошо видно на примере страдательных причастий, где простые (нынешние краткие) формы сохранились как таковые, и таким образом не возникло материальной основы для выделения новой части речи. Сравним:
_духовной жаждою томим_ (всё ещё причастие) — _духовной жаждою томясь_ (уже деепричастие)​​Кстати, в древнерусском существовал оборот дательный с причастием, позволявший использовать сложносочинённые предложения (как бы мы сейчас сказали «солнцу встающему, я вышел из дома»). Он до сих пор жив в литовском и латышском, и там к нему полагаются особые деепричастия, как раз с отпавшими окончаниями («солнцу встающ»).


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> Я, честно говоря, не усматриваю никакой связи деепричастий с имперфектом и не видел в литературе примеров отпадения личных окончаний.


Большое спасибо за ваш весьма информативный ответ, проливающий больше света на связь древнерусского языка с современным. Однако, как Вы сможете объяснить предикативную связь деепричастий с субъектом? Ведь у причастий как отглагольной формы такой связи не прослеживается. И куда в таком случае пропал, не оставив практически никакого следа или замещения, такой цельный пласт грамматики, как важное время глагола?


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Большое спасибо за ваш весьма информативный ответ, проливающий больше света на связь древнерусского языка с современным. Однако, как Вы сможете объяснить предикативную связь деепричастий с субъектом? Ведь у причастий как отглагольной формы такой связи не прослеживается.



Почему же не прослеживается? Замените в деепричастном обороте деепричастие на причастие:

_устав/уставший, он лёг на диван_​_успокоен/успокоенный её обещаниями, он…_​_ненавидима/ненавидимая всеми, она…_​​Наши нынешние деепричастия — это просто краткие формы древнерусских действительных причастий, переставшие склоняться и изменяться по роду, в силу разрушения склонения основ на согласный. У страдательных причастий, где краткие формы образовывались по продуктивным типам, такого разрушения не произошло, и в отдельную часть речи они не развились.

Вот стандартная древнерусская парадигма:

_дҍлати_​​_дҍлаꙗ, дҍлаючи, дҍлаꙗ — дҍлаючии, дҍлаючаꙗ, дҍлаючеѥ_​_дҍлавъ, дҍлавъши, дҍлавъ — дҍлавъшии, дҍлавъшаꙗ, дҍлавъшеѥ_​​_дҍлаѥмъ, дҍлаѥма, дҍлаѥмо — дҍлаѥмъи, дҍлаѥмаꙗ, дҍлаѥмоѥ_​_дҍланъ, дҍлана, дҍлано — дҍланъи, дҍланаꙗ, дҍланоѥ_​
Красные формы стали деепричастиями, зелёные — остались причастиями (для действительных причастий я привожу более новые формы — были ещё более древние _дҍлаꙗи_ итп. с местоимением, присоединённым к прежним формам именительного падежа).



Rosett said:


> И куда в таком случае пропал, не оставив практически никакого следа или замещения, такой цельный пласт грамматики, как важное время глагола?



К сожалению, языки развиваются не только путём обогащения. Сплошь и рядом устаревают и забываются целые пласты грамматики и лексики. Часто — без какого-либо замещения. Например, в большинстве славянских языков осталось только страдательное причастие прошедшего времени. По-украински _считать утратившим силу_ переводится корявым оборотом _вважати таким що втратив чинність_ («таким, что утратил»). На Украине, кстати, уже и по-русски так часто пишут.

Касательно имперфекта. Он остался в частности в болгарском и македонском. В болгарском сохранились и _читаше_ «ты, он читал», и _читайки_ («читаючи») «читая», и даже аорист _чита_ «ты, он читал». И то же в в совершенном виде: _прочиташе, прочитайки, прочита_. Что мешало всему этому сохраниться в русском?


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> И куда в таком случае пропал, не оставив практически никакого следа или замещения, такой цельный пласт грамматики, как важное время глагола?


Глагольная парадигма видов имперфектив-перфектив (я использую термин "парадигма" здесь в значении "модель, базовый принцип") использует подход, отличный от парадигмы имперфект/аорист. В первой отличие проводится по тому, есть ли установившееся конечное состояние (перфектив) - и именно для реализации смысла этого конечного состояния требуются префиксы; их развитие и предопределило переход главного принципа к аспектам. В греческо-романской парадигме имперфект/аорист, префиксы не важны, потому как она проводит различие по контекстной рамке ситауции: заполняет действие всю рамку или же было отдельным фактом внутри этой рамки, т.е. есть что-то ещё после него (не обязательно как результат, т.к. действие может быть просто отрезком активности). Потому явность конечного состояния зависит только от лексики глагола и от контекста.
В болгарском эти две парадигмы параллельны, и в их сосуществовании есть избыточность: имперфект + перфектив мало используется.
Везде есть смещения и вариации; чешский использует перфектив для повторяющихся действий общего характера, как претерит (явно под влиянием германских соседей, у которых действие/состояние - это просто временной объект, который можно исчислять) - но в восточнославянских языках аспекты используются строго в соответствии с их внутренним принципом.

Я подчеркну: эти две парадигмы - в чистом виде, как базовые принципы, не то что бы несовместимы, но просто самодостаточны как основанные на разном подходе к процессам/событиям в целом.


----------



## ahvalj

nizzebro said:


> Глагольная парадигма видов имперфектив-перфектив (я использую термин "парадигма" здесь в значении "модель, базовый принцип") использует подход, отличный от парадигмы имперфект/аорист. В первой отличие проводится по тому, есть ли установившееся конечное состояние (перфектив) - и именно для реализации смысла этого конечного состояния требуются префиксы; их развитие и предопределило переход главного принципа к аспектам. В греческо-романской парадигме имперфект/аорист, префиксы не важны, потому как она проводит различие по контекстной рамке ситауции: заполняет действие всю рамку или же было отдельным фактом внутри этой рамки, т.е. есть что-то ещё после него (не обязательно как результат, т.к. действие может быть просто отрезком активности). Потому явность конечнго состояния зависит только от лексики глагола и от контекста.
> В болгарском эти две парадигмы параллельны, и в их сосуществовании есть избыточность: имперфект + перфектив мало используется.
> Я подчеркну: эти две парадигмы - в чистом виде, как базовые принципы, не то что бы несовместимы, но просто самодостаточны.


Соотношение видовой составляющей во временах и в самих видах — тема совершенно необъятная. Тем не менее, болгары как-то справляются. В романских языках также существует некоторое перекрывание между унаследованным из латыни имперфектом и новым длительным прошедшим — скажем, в испанском между _hacía_ и _estaba haciendo_. Но тоже оба времени пока сосуществуют.

Интересно тут, что славянский имперфект в его засвидетельствованном облике — время новое. Он возник, вероятно, незадолго до Кирилла и Мефодия путём слияния некоего инфинитива на _ҍ_ или _а_ и тематического аориста некоего вспомогательного глагола _-ахъ, -аше, -аховҍ, -ашета, -ашете, -ахомъ, -ашете, -ахѫтъ_. Его недавнесть видна по тому, что это — единственное место во всей славянской грамматике, где имеет место зияние: _дѣлаахъ, видѣахъ, борѣахъ. _Уже с первых славянских памятников два соседних гласных стремятся стянуться, так что в древнерусском обычными являются формы _дѣлахъ, видꙗхъ_. Применительно к предмету нашего обсуждения это означает, что язык создал себе новый имперфект, уже имея противопоставление несовершенного и совершенного видов, пусть и не у всех глаголов (последнее видно из того, что нет общеславянского способа образования вторичных имперфективов: в русском говорят _переписывать,_ в белорусском _перапісваць,_ в украинском _переписувати_ — с тремя разными суффиксами, то же и по другим языкам).


----------



## nizzebro

ahvalj said:


> Тем не менее, болгары как-то справляются.


Да, но у них все равно, по моему впечатлению, есть смещение к опоре на корневую лексику, тогда как у нас префиксы используются интенсивнее. Т.е. везде есть какие-то урезания или расширения для соответствия основной модели.


ahvalj said:


> Интересно тут, что славянский имперфект в его засвидетельствованном облике — время новое.


Я вообще уверен, что не было никакого изначального славянского имперфекта/аориста. Это просто временное и локальное влияние.


----------



## ahvalj

nizzebro said:


> Да, но у них все равно, по моему впечатлению, есть смещение к опоре на корневую лексику, тогда как у нас префиксы используются интенсивнее. Т.е. везде есть какие-то урезания или расширения для соответствия основной модели.


Насколько я читал, префиксы используются интенсивнее в болгарском — там гораздо больше видовых пар, чем в русском. Но не буду настаивать.



nizzebro said:


> Я вообще уверен, что не было никакого изначального славянского имперфекта/аориста. Это просто временное и локальное влияние.


Аорист унаследован из индоевропейского; имперфект образован параллельно латинскому (_veh-ē-bam : vez-ě-axъ_). В латыни _-bā-_ — прошедшее время от глагола «быть», в славянском _-ax-_ никак не объяснить, нет ни этого корня, ни такой морфемы, но этот элемент подозрительно напоминает древнеиранский имперфект от того же «быть» (древнеперсидское Sg. 1. _āham,_ Sg. 3. _āha,_ Pl. 3. _āhaⁿ_), так что можно гадать про скифское, сарматское или аланское происхождение этого вспомогательного глагола. Кстати, эти три засвидетельствованные древнеперсидские формы выглядят тематическими, что объясняет, почему у славян этот глагол стал спрягаться как тематический аорист (то есть: _*āxan>-axъ, *āxe>-aše, *āxant>-axǫ_).


----------



## nizzebro

ahvalj said:


> Насколько я читал, префиксы используются интенсивнее в болгарском — там гораздо больше видовых пар, чем в русском. Но не буду настаивать.


Да прямо. Давайте возьмём на форуме какого-нибудь болгарина за пуговицу, и пусть он нам продемонстрирует продуктивность префиксов в его языке так, чтобы мы утёрлись. У них именно аористическая проекция и ослабляет эту продуктивность, как _изведнъж видя_ - _внезапно увидел._
Мы, восточнославянцы, короли живых событийных образов, нам в этом равных нет на этой грешной планете.


----------

